# [solved] "host"+"dig" aren't linked against libresolv.so.2 ?

## toralf

I'm wondering if it is desired that therefore these 2 programs do not resolve host names defined only in /etc/hosts.Last edited by toralf on Fri Feb 05, 2010 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## malern

From the man page, "dig (domain information groper) is a flexible tool for interrogating DNS name servers", so it needs to be able to talk to name servers directly to be able to do it's job. Both dig and host are designed for querying DNS servers, so it is desirable that they bypass libresolv, because it could potentially be using other methods to resolve hostnames.

----------

## toralf

yep, I should RTFM.

----------

